# Lenawee County Cougar capture



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

I just got off the phone with a friend of mine in Lenawee County (Sheriff Deputy). He said that they HAVE NOT captured a Cougar. It was a ferel cat. They do have photos though of a big cat with a long tail, believed to be a Cougar.

I read the article the same way as Linda G. So, I made a call.


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

"We believe we've got about half dozen of them in the area," said *Lt. Cletus Smith* from the Lenawee County Sheriff's Department. "We want people to remember that this is a wild animal. Do not approach it. Call us."
A half dozen in a area that populated? Wow that seems like a stretch. How did they populate so quickly.

"Traps have been set out by the department. Hedrick said a wild cat was found in one of the traps Monday morning. Smith said it is believed that this cougar is only a cub as it did not appear to be full grown." 
This article at one point calls it a cat and then a cougar cub? Should have waited until April 1 st to run this article :lol: 





.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

twosetters said:


> Excellent LMAO, I swear, that's funny. Thank you, Brian.


 Sorry Linda, I didn't mean to laugh out load but, it was kind of funny and some of these threads lately have been, so heated, that it just felt good to laugh a little. I respect your opinion, hopefully no hard feelings. Brian.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I had one in my back yard yesterday. Yep, thats right. I had just got my gun because no more than 3 minutes before, Bigfoot ran thru my yard. As I ran out of the house to chase Bigfoot the darn thing came out of the bushes and ran right past me and disappeared around the back. I couldn't get a shot at either of them because the flying saucer they ran into was to fast to get a bead on it as it flew off. Now the next thing I am going to tell you is a little far fetched so please go easy on me. Now I am not sure but I think it was Elvis flying that thing.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Ranger Ray said:


> I had one in my back yard yesterday. Yep, thats right. I had just got my gun because no more than 3 minutes before, Bigfoot ran thru my yard. As I ran out of the house to chase Bigfoot the darn thing came out of the bushes and ran right past me and disappeared around the back. I couldn't get a shot at either of them because the flying saucer they ran into was to fast to get a bead on it as it flew off. Now the next thing I am going to tell you is a little far fetched so please go easy on me. Now I am not sure but I think it was Elvis flying that thing.


 Must not have been swinging a ruger red label, because you'd a been on him and all of them would have been dead right now, if you were.


----------



## Trushot_Archer (Dec 2, 2002)

I hunt right behind where they're saying this all took place.

There are a lot of feral cats for sure but I've never seen a cougar.

They could be there though I guess.

I hear a lot of stories around about them...from guys I know and trust too.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Ranger Ray said:


> I had one in my back yard yesterday. Yep, thats right. I had just got my gun because no more than 3 minutes before, Bigfoot ran thru my yard. As I ran out of the house to chase Bigfoot the darn thing came out of the bushes and ran right past me and disappeared around the back. I couldn't get a shot at either of them because the flying saucer they ran into was to fast to get a bead on it as it flew off. Now the next thing I am going to tell you is a little far fetched so please go easy on me. Now I am not sure but I think it was Elvis flying that thing.


You better be careful Ray, it sounds like you live in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh My .................here We Go Again!!!!!!!!!  :d


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

What made the tracks then 
.

AW


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Adam Waszak said:


> What made the tracks then
> 
> Adam
> Animals don't make tracks .I mean we have 1.7 million deer and no tracks. Why should cougars make tracks :lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

SR-Mechead said:


> Adam Waszak said:
> 
> 
> > What made the tracks then
> ...


----------



## markbouman (Nov 12, 2002)

They ran a cougar story earlier this week and an "eye witness" they interviewed was a guy that was out "star gazing" (one could assume at night) and saw "at least 3 sets of yellow eyes" surrounding him. He's SURE they were cougars!!!!!!!  No pictures - NOTHING to support his report. THIS IS THE BEST THEY COULD COME UP WITH!!!!!


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Why do they always pick the dumb people to talk to  "hey buddy, what did the tornado sound like when yer trailer blew away?" And here comes the village idiot to respond. If there is no story then move on but don't grab some guy out stargazing who has no idea what he saw  

Besides all of the Michigan cougars i have seen stalking me at night have had more of a greenish color eyes :lol: 

AW


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

woodsrat said:


> I just got off the phone with a friend of mine in Lenawee County (Sheriff Deputy). He said that they HAVE NOT captured a Cougar. It was a ferel cat. They do have photos though of a big cat with a long tail, believed to be a Cougar.
> 
> I read the article the same way as Linda G. So, I made a call.


 
There has been allot of promising "signs" lately, but still no proof. I am still waiting on more news from Menomonee Co. about the hair from the car bumper. Reports were that it was Couger, but why do they stop there, no one is looking for a wounded couger??? They might find one soon, but I say none here yet, sorry. 
Everyone wants to jump on us naysayers so bad, that they are trying to hard. If we have wild cougers in Michigan they will be found, slow down, let it happen. It must be pretty embarassing to all jump out so fast and start in with "SEE WE TOLD YOU" only to find out the article was written with misleading statements like "we cought a CAT"...then find out it was a ferrel cat.:lol: ..!!!!
Everyone wants to be the first to catch Bigfoot, Aliens, and Michigan cougers. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

"Hedrick said a wild cat was found in one of the traps Monday morning. Smith said it is believed that THIS cougar is only a cub as it did not appear to be full grown."

I'm certainly no master of the written word but it sure would seem that this type of slop shouldn't be strewn by a writer or getting past an editor.



> wild....CAT...not cougar, not mountain lion, not puma. CAT...not cougar


A cougar is a wild cat, but a wild cat is not necessarily a cougar.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.miwildlife.org/ take a look, kinda interesting.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

I will repeat. I talked to Lenawee County Sheriff Department. They *DID NOT* *capture a Cougar in the trap.* A ferel cat was captured in the trap (house cat variety). They did have a Cougar sighting there though, which is why Lenawee County Animal Control Officers put the traps out. They have had several reported sightings of Cougars in Lenawee County. 

Footprints were seen by a Deputy Sheriff. Photos were taken of the suspected Cougar by the homeowner. The officer took photos of the footprints.

I do believe that there are some Cougars running around the state and that they have been doing so for quite some time (in relatively small numbers). 

The Lenawee County Newspaper wrote the story that started this thread and due to a confusing choice of words in a sentence, made it sound like a Cougar had been captured.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

funebonz880 said:


> http://www.miwildlife.org/ take a look, kinda interesting.



And very suspect as well......zero credibility. When a group with the knowledge they _say_they have tries to pass off home video of house cats as proof of wild cougars, one has to wonder their motive.


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

That video is terrible and it looks like my barn cat taking a strool


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Here's an interesting article in the Free Press by Erie Sharp:
http://www.freep.com/sports/outdoors/outcol24e_20050224.htm


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Some reading material on the topic:

http://miwildlife.org/news-detail.asp?id=8


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

unfortunatley the MWC is not a reputable source for cougar news.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KEN C said:


> unfortunatley the MWC is not a reputable source for cougar news.


  


Is the info surrounding this car/cougar accident still top secret?


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

KEN C said:


> unfortunatley the MWC is not a reputable source for cougar news.


...and how exactly is a reputable source determined? Sounds to me like whatever source backs up your opinion is the one you'll find to be reputable. :lol:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Stop it Linda :lol:


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Adam Waszak said:


> Stop it Linda :lol:



I saw a cougar in St. Johns.


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

Heres the criteria: Meet these obligations and you are credable.

1. The body of a dead cougar, or a live captured animal 
2. Photographs (including video) Note: that grainy house cat video from Monroe does not qualify!!
3. DNA evidence (hair, scat, etc.) Note: The skull from a captive cougar does not qualify!!
4. Track sets verified by a qualified professional. Note the word Profesional
5. Other tangible, physical evidence verified by a qualified professional (i.e., prey carcasses, microscopic hair recognition, thin-layer chromatography of scat).


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Buddy Lee said:


> I saw a cougar in St. Johns.



Yeah yeah wecan't seem to control them very well here but the real bigguns are in the okemos area  

AW


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Adam Waszak said:


> Stop it Linda :lol:


 
LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Buddy Lee said:


> ...and how exactly is a reputable source determined? Sounds to me like whatever source backs up your opinion is the one you'll find to be reputable. :lol:


I thank you boys and Linda is havin way two much fun.:lol: 
Linda Lee I mean Buddy Lee or is it Buddy G? Maybe Kenny C is reely Kenny G? 

Whoever you is I reely thank you is right bout Kenny C or Linda C. I thank that he picks out propaganda thats reputable for herself. :lol: 
Remimbir grainy sevnty inch house cats dont count. :lol:  

Does thismake cents eh?


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Another Article:

http://www.cadillacnews.com/articles/2005/03/14/news/news01.txt

Former DNR Deputy Director saw one in 1966 in Delta County. Boy, these released pets and cats wondering through Michigan have been around for quite a while without breeding.

The Menominee County car vs. Cougar accident is not top secret. It is just not up to me to release details of the crash-hence the privacy issues. Contact the police in Menominee County and ask for the police report under the FOIA. 

The DNR doesn't dispute the Menominee County crash, why do so many of you?

An interesting side note. I did some follow up today on a Cougar sighting that was reported to my agency in September 2003 by a citizen returning home from work. (That sighting had tracks confirming the sighting, by the way). The incident details were turned over to the DNR the day of the sighting. I was told they have NO RECORD of such a report. So, I turned the info on the police report in today on the DNR website, on-line sighting report. 

My point is this, I have been telling people from this site who see Cougars to contact the DNR. I will now advise people who have sightings to fill out the on-line Cougar sighting form on the MDNR website and then call the MWC and advise them.

Let's talk about the credibility of the DNR now. They are informed by a Law Enforcement agency of a Cougar sighting and now they claim they have no record of the incident. Not good. I wonder if they treat all citizen sightings in the same manner?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

woodsrat, very interesting post indeed but all that aside, I have to say that you have the funneist signature on this forum. :lol:


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> woodsrat, very interesting post indeed but all that aside, I have to say that you have the funneist signature on this forum. :lol:


I like the signature too. The French are always fun to pick on. We can always count on them for a good laugh and a whole bunch of complaining. When it comes to war I couldn't think of a better country to save. They appreciate it sooooo much. lol

Anyway, Cougars. I want to see responses from the nay sayers now. Tell me more about the DNR and how wonderfully correct they are on this Cougar issue. My professional opinion changed today. I have a citizen who is terrified to let his kids and dog out in the yard because he saw a Cougar running through the area (residential street right next to a large Middle School). The cops report it to the DNR and they don't have a record of the sighting? Nice! We have a police report on it and it's getting sent to the MWC. Maybe I'll make a press release. Hmmmmmmm.............


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Woodsrat, who was the sighting report to? Are there pictures of the tracks that confirmed the sighting? Who confirmed the tracks? What action was taken to confirm the tracks/sighting besides just reporting it to the DNR? What action taken by youre department to substantiate this sighting prior to reporting it to the DNR? If no action was taken to substantiate it does you're department just report everything that is reported to the department? Was there any investigation to attempt to determine if it was somebody's pet or is it an assumption it was wild? Were there any other reports of the same alleged cougar in the area by others? Were there any checks by your department to see if there were any possession permits in the area where a pet cougar might have escaped? I for one would like to see the report. Would you like my fax number? Ill be happy to PM it to you. Im always interested in the reports because I like putting together the information to locate cougars that people have illegally if possible. It takes time but my officers have seized four cougars in the last 8 years or so. Yea, I'm one of those nay sayers as to wild breeding cougars.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Well we must have Panthers in Hesperia because just as you enter town from any direction they have signs that say This is Panther country and at the High School there is a big sign that says Congratulations Panther wrestlers


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Bluegill Bob said:


> Well we must have Panthers in Hesperia because just as you enter town from any direction they have signs that say This is Panther country and at the High School there is a big sign that says Congratulations Panther wrestlers



same in DeWitt I see "panther Country" signs as well. They must really be spreading fast :yikes: Hesperia! now DeWitt! WOW :lol: 

AW


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Bluegill Bob said:


> Congratulations Panther wrestlers


Panther wrestlers?? Wrestling a panther sounds dangerous. I wouldn't try that at home folks...I'd like to meet these "Panther wrestlers".


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Bluegill Bob said:


> Congratulations Panther wrestlers



Yeah, congratulations for what? Getting you ass kicked by a panther :yikes:  :lol: 

AW


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Everybody relax on the Lenawee County couger sighting. The Lenawee County Animal Enforcement Officer was on the radio a few days ago and stated that she does not think the animal sighted in Tecumseh was a couger. She believes it was just a large wild cat!! 

Well, I'm glad I am not her coworker. She pretty much just called the Deputy who saw it and confirmed it to be a couger....an IDIOT!! And those 5" tracks in the snow that it left when it ran away from the deputy......That's one big wild cat!!

Captain Jay


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Boehr:

I sent you a lengthy P.M. Please P.M. me your FAX # or email address and I'll send the police report to you.

For the benefit of this forum, I suggest that the DNR establish a state wide protocol for Law Enforcement agencies and Animal Control Departments on the proper way to deal with these Cougar sightings. The local police, MSP and Sheriff Departments are getting these reports on a state-wide level and need some guidance from the MDNR on the issue. I also believe that the department (MDNR) needs to appoint someone in their agency to be the sole point of contact on this Cougar issue.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

how can we get a summary of all the couger info that has been reported to the dnr website or any other reports they have recieved


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

woodsrat...got your PM, number sent, awaiting report.

If another police agency doesn't know what to do with a report they should have a person contact the local DNR Office and talk with the Wildlife Biologist. I get enough calls asking about firearm laws and CCW questions that have nothing to do with hunting that local, county and MSP Posts tell people to call me about so they can use the same tactic with animals.

By the way Act 274 PA 2000 LARGE CARNIVORE ACT, might make for intersting reading for some of you and some the responsibilities for pet cougars. Its a county responsibility by law.  

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/mileg.asp?page=getObject&objName=mcl-Act-274-of-2000


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Cougar/car incident from DNR web site:

Cougar Hair Samples Verified

Contact:* Raymond Rustem 517-373-1363 
Agency: Natural Resources 


February 3, 2005

State wildlife officials today announced that results of DNA testing on hair samples submitted to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources last November came from a cougar.

A motorist reported hitting "a large cat" on November 2, 2004, and turned over hair samples collected from the bumper to biologists at the DNR Escanaba field office. The samples were forwarded to the Wildlife Divisions pathology lab and then sent to Central Michigan University for analysis. The incident occurred in southern Menominee County.

"This is exactly the kind of information we are looking for to gain a better understanding of what animals are present in Michigan and identify potential areas for additional work," said DNR Natural Heritage Unit Supervisor Ray Rustem. "Though the information indicates the presence of a cougar it still does not confirm the presence of a breeding population in Michigan."

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--109757--,00.html


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm going to throw more out there on the sighting near Tecumseh.
Last nights local rag ran a story that the large cat was indeed a BOBCAT.

Now, as I read further I realized the so called expert who made this determination based on fuzzy photos, leaves alot to be desired.
Heres the bases for his determination...because the cat had a short tail. Now here's the line that made me fall out of my chair laughing. cougers are 8-9 feet long including the tail and can weigh between 80-200 lbs. (OK so far). The cat in the Photo appeared to be 6 feet long and weighed 60 lbs. That is one big a** bobcat. :yikes: I'm am no bobcat expert, but I don't ever recall hearing of a 60 lb bobcat. I suspect that is just a poor guess by someone who was pressed to make a decision based on some bad photos.

No matter what it was, we will never know the truth unless it is captured or killed. A bobcat or couger would be equally rare for the Tecumseh area.


----------



## Hipskindt (Jul 18, 2003)

I currentky am living in Saddams old hunting preserve in Iraq and we have a report of a Lion being seen on the Camp three times in the last month. I have my doubts.

Tom


----------



## DPESTUN (Mar 15, 2005)

I live in the Wichita Mtns of SW Oklahoma and we've lost calves to moutian lions in previous years. One cat left tracks in our tractor shed and after taking 3 calves in a period of 3 months,he disappeared. Wildlife biologist with the state said that the male cats will range 100's of miles. I saw that cat twice,once in broad daylight while traveling down the highway that splits the ranch and once on a deer census count under spotlight in the middle of a wheatfield. With them traveling from New Mexico to Louisiana, I expect to see more. We loose alot more cattle to Coyotes.


----------



## vcr40 (Mar 12, 2005)

Channel 4 (Detroit) news, just had a teaser for the news at 5:00 saying that a cougar had been sighted in a residential neighborhood.

Supposedly seen in Sterling Heights, 14 1/2 & Van **** area. 40-70 lbs.


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

Plus it was reported that the cat at 16 & Ryan was limping. It maybe the cat that was hit in the UP. MWC must have transported it back down to the lower. :lol:


----------



## xringer223 (Oct 10, 2002)

Hipskindt said:


> I currentky am living in Saddams old hunting preserve in Iraq and we have a report of a Lion being seen on the Camp three times in the last month. I have my doubts.
> 
> Tom



Finally a voice of reason. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderman (Mar 10, 2005)

some people just like to be on the other side of the fence. why? who knows, who cares!

having lived i colorado for 4 years, and taken a large cat (6 footer) and chasing a few others. i have no dought what i saw clearly in alcona co. spring turkey hunting 2002. was in fact a 5 foot 120-130lbs. tan male cougar! it sprayed the bushes, pizzed on my favorite deer runway, and chased a squiral half way up a pine tree
i watched this cat for 10 mins. this was reported to the dnr. we have been seeing tracks and scat for the last 10yrs. around this area. and it really surprizes me no one has shot one yet around the farms north of there.
also they do catch and eat coyotes, tracks in the snow don't lie.

so to all the none belivers:coco: i say, why don't you take a predator call out to some sighting areas and see for your self! if your so shore take your kids with you to, but don't take a gun because there protected :tsk: and i thought it reads ferrel cats were open season!

pets or wild there free ranging now, so now when we walk out of the woods alone not only does the flashlight shine behind once and a while it also shines up to


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

It would be pretty cool to see these cats when I was hunting but I would be scared out of my shorts :yikes: :help:


----------



## BWV (Mar 16, 2005)

treestand6 said:


> I remember in the Muskegon area when there were no Coyotes--there were no Bear--there were no Bobcats,no Albino Robins, Michigan had no Wolverines--ETC!
> 
> Is it possible! Yes!


So where do you think all those animals came from? Hmm. Perhaps they were there all along and you never were in the right place right time. Coyotes and bears have been around for a long time, they never left.


----------



## BWV (Mar 16, 2005)

thunderman said:


> some people just like to be on the other side of the fence. why? who knows, who cares!
> 
> having lived i colorado for 4 years, and taken a large cat (6 footer) and chasing a few others. i have no dought what i saw clearly in alcona co. spring turkey hunting 2002. was in fact a 5 foot 120-130lbs. tan male cougar! it sprayed the bushes, pizzed on my favorite deer runway, and chased a squiral half way up a pine tree
> i watched this cat for 10 mins. this was reported to the dnr. we have been seeing tracks and scat for the last 10yrs. around this area. and it really surprizes me no one has shot one yet around the farms north of there.
> ...


Now some people say that cougars don't spray.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Some say that thay does spray. Thank of a 150 powned house cat pizzen on youre couch!:lol:


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I taught I taw a puddy tat??....................
Ooohh......I did tee a puddy tat..........
Oooohh.......Itta biggun too.....
Hic........


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I see the debate hasn't slowed a bit...it has been a very long winter, hasn't it?
:lol: 

Anyhow, to the soldier currently serving on Saddam's former hunting preserve-keep your eyes open. I read several articles somewhere a couple of years ago about that preserve, which stated that, bored with the lack of native wildlife in Iraq, Saddam had imported a number of exotic species, including lions, cheetahs, leopards, etc...probably illegally, but I don't think he was ever noted for doing anything according to international law.

I don't know about a 6 foot long bobcat, but I know for a fact of at least one cat, taken legally in the UP several years ago, that field dressed at 62 pounds. It was the largest bobcat that any of these very well known and very experienced hound hunters had ever seen. The pelt, which I saw, was very, very impressive. 

As for cougars in Michigan, has anyone heard anything believable lately? Anything more about the cougar hair found on the vehicle in the UP?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Pay no attention to BWV, My imposter. He doesn't even hunt. He has nothing better to do then come here and stir things up :gaga: . We can do that on our own. :cwm27: 
Hey Steve (BWV), Coyotes migrated from the west, they didn't disapear from Michigan then re-apear.
By the way there is a show on Bigfoot on Animal Planet tonight (thurs) at 9 pm. For some reason i just thought some of you will be interested  . I think they confirm some hair samples, scat and footprints! And they also have lots of Credible eye witnesses! Good enough for me! they must be here!! No bodies yet, but it's just a matter of time right? Sound familiar??  ? 
Ben VW-


----------



## BWV (Mar 16, 2005)

BVW said:


> Pay no attention to BWV, My simposter. He doesn't even hurt. He has nothing better to do then come here and stir things up :gaga: . We can do that on our own. :cwm27:
> Hey Steve (BWV), Coyote migrated from the west, they didn't disapear from Michigan then re-apear.
> By the way there is a show on Bigfoot on Animal Planet tonight (thurs) at 9 pm. For some reason i just thought some of you will be interested  . I think they confirm some hair samples, scat and footprints! And they also have lots of Credible eye witnesses! Good enough for me! they must be here!! No bodies yet, but it's just a matter of time right? Sound familiar??  ?
> Ben VW-


BVW,

Check your PM. Oh and get my name right!


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> I see the debate hasn't slowed a bit...it has been a very long winter, hasn't it?
> :lol:
> 
> Anyhow, to the soldier currently serving on Saddam's former hunting preserve-keep your eyes open. I read several articles somewhere a couple of years ago about that preserve, which stated that, bored with the lack of native wildlife in Iraq, Saddam had imported a number of exotic species, including lions, cheetahs, leopards, etc...probably illegally, but I don't think he was ever noted for doing anything according to international law.
> ...


As far as hearing anything, I dont believe anything I hear and only half of what I see. But I did see some recent video of a big cat, I'm sure you have seen it yourself. I also noticed you and a couple others didn't join in on that one? Figured you few were playing it safe. Just waiting for someone to catch it, or claim it! So lets have it, it's been enough time. What was that huge cat in that video from the police car? I know you or somebody else has the inside scoop, so lets have it.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I haven't seen the footage, is it good? Or like the MWC? Wasn't that in Sterling heights or is it a different one? Does anyone know of any footage online?
Never been to Sterling heights, sounds like a great place with shopping, schools, and cougars, what more could ya want?
Wasn't there snow at the time of this video a month or so ago? where did the tracks go? Or do cougars travel on paved roads? And to aviod getting hit by a car is why michigan cougars are the best cougars in the world. :lol:

Found this:


> Police Chief Barnett Jones said the cat appeared to be limping. He said several traps have been set at undisclosed locations in hopes of snaring and relocating it. Residents should be cautious, he said, and should call police immediately if they spot the animal.
> 
> "That is one big cat to just be walking around the street," Jones said Tuesday evening.
> 
> ...


----------

